# Sauces



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone know a real spicy sauce that you could put on meals throughout the day that is not really bad for you?? I dunno if anyone has tried Jamie olivers "killer jerk chicken" its actual fcuking mental if you put 2 whole scotch bonnets in it (with seeds).... I was thinking something like this but I dunnnno :|


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Could you not just throw together a tin of tomatos and some garlic with loads of herbs and spices to however spicy you want it then blend it into a sauce?


----------

